# 1st time with a redhead



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

This is the first duck I have attempted. Its not the best but im excited to do more ducks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Looks pretty good for your first one.


----------



## Smitty (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, it looks just fine for your first one. Keep em coming though.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I agree...Not bad at all for your 1st. Stay with it.


----------



## WingDinger (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks! Is there an easier way to clean all the flesh and fat off of a duck? I used a scissor and a wire brush. I know of wire wheel type fleshers. Im not sure I want to invest in something like that to do a couple birds a year though.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Catchy subject title! :wink: Looks good for your first!! I would definitely keep at it.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

WingDinger said:


> Thanks! Is there an easier way to clean all the flesh and fat off of a duck? I used a scissor and a wire brush. I know of wire wheel type fleshers. Im not sure I want to invest in something like that to do a couple birds a year though.


A wire wheel is just about an essential in my book. I hear what your saying about a couple of birds a year, but it's going to be near impossible to remove all the fat and grease needed with a scissor and wire brush. And, somewhere down the road, that grease has got to go somewhere. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## clifford (Jan 18, 2009)

Looks a lot better the the first duck I ever mounted.


----------

